# Thanks to Flyer PE & Dark Knight



## electric (Dec 29, 2010)

I passed PE Electrical Power.

I wanted to thank all the EB members and especially Flyer PE for always making an extra effort with the explaination to any problems and technical insight.

Just wanted to let you all guys know that all the support and help provided is not forgotten.


----------



## eng787 (Dec 29, 2010)

what was your score


----------



## electric (Dec 29, 2010)

Baljit Gill said:


> what was your score


Kentucky does not release the score, but it was enough to put PE after my name.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## cableguy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd also like to thank the guys here for putting up with all our questions, even though they've probably "seen it all before".

And they'll be seeing it again in another few months. Someone other than me coming in here and ranting about wattmeters, diodes, autotransformers, and the like...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats. Well deserved for your hard work. :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Kahrlo (Dec 29, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Congrats. Well deserved for your hard work. :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:



I would say that Dark Knight and Flyer PE are the 2 best Power EEs here.. Thanks to both of you..


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2010)

Kahrlo said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. Well deserved for your hard work. :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> ...


I would say Flyer is. Good job old friend. You deserve the recognition.

I was not too much of a help this time around. I will try to do better from now on.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 29, 2010)

^DK, don't sell yourself short.

Congrats to all that have passed!! :multiplespotting:

You are sincerely welcome for any help I may have provided. Hopefully some of you guys will hang around and help the next round of examinees. It tends to keep the analytical skills sharp.


----------



## mull982 (Dec 29, 2010)

electric said:


> I passed PE Electrical Power.
> I wanted to thank all the EB members and especially Flyer PE for always making an extra effort with the explaination to any problems and technical insight.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all guys know that all the support and help provided is not forgotten.


I would also like to thank everyone on this forumn for all their support and explanations the months leading up to the exam. I was able to pass my first attempt and I attribute alot of what I knew during the exam from the discussions and teachings here on this site.

Thanks again also to Dark Knight and Flyer PE for taking the time to explain what may have seemed like remedial problems at times.

Florida did not give a score of any sort in their letter. Does anyone know how you can find out what you scored?


----------



## agabee (Jan 1, 2011)

cableguy said:


> I'd also like to thank the guys here for putting up with all our questions, even though they've probably "seen it all before".
> And they'll be seeing it again in another few months. Someone other than me coming in here and ranting about wattmeters, diodes, autotransformers, and the like...



i learned a lot from the questions posted and the responses. thanks to all esp Flyer and DK. you guys were helpful and the board is great!


----------



## Gnana (Jan 4, 2011)

I finally passed the PE - power. Thanks to all on here. This was the most helpful resource i had. I also want to add a special thank you to Cableguy.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Gnana said:


> I finally passed the PE - power. Thanks to all on here. This was the most helpful resource i had. I also want to add a special thank you to Cableguy.


Thanks Gnana, and congrats on passing!  We got through it.


----------



## eng787 (Jan 7, 2011)

passed PE Electrical Power.

I wanted to thank all the EB members and especially Flyer PE and CableGuy for always making an extra effort with the explaination to any problems and technical insight.

Just wanted to let you all guys know that all the support and help provided is not forgotten.

arty-smiley-048:

feeling like arty-smiley-048:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2011)

JUST FOUND OUT I PASSED GUYS! A PERSONAL VICTORY FOR ME! :multiplespotting: Thanks to everyone in the electrical forum for the help and support this time around! Thanks to the veterans as well. I'll be monitoring this forum from time to time to offer my own support and advice to those looking to take upcoming exams.

This was my 2nd attempt. I studied hard my first time. I changed my study habits and did many more practice problems in preparation for my 2nd attempt. I also enrolled in an online course from GA Tech which I thought helped a lot as well. Believe me when I say, if I can pass this exam, anyone can who is focused and determined. I am one of the worst test takers. Anyway thanks again and good luck!


----------



## cableguy (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## pdm (Jan 7, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> JUST FOUND OUT I PASSED GUYS! A PERSONAL VICTORY FOR ME! :multiplespotting: Thanks to everyone in the electrical forum for the help and support this time around! Thanks to the veterans as well. I'll be monitoring this forum from time to time to offer my own support and advice to those looking to take upcoming exams.
> This was my 2nd attempt. I studied hard my first time. I changed my study habits and did many more practice problems in preparation for my 2nd attempt. I also enrolled in an online course from GA Tech which I thought helped a lot as well. Believe me when I say, if I can pass this exam, anyone can who is focused and determined. I am one of the worst test takers. Anyway thanks again and good luck!



Congrats!! Quick question...how far in advance did you start studying the second time around? I failed in October and will retake in April...just wondering from your experience if I have enough time. I also ordered the Chelpalti books and signed up for the GATech course and am waiting on login info and the manual. How long did it take you to get tde GATech info?


----------



## ASimEE (Jan 7, 2011)

pdm said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > JUST FOUND OUT I PASSED GUYS! A PERSONAL VICTORY FOR ME! :multiplespotting: Thanks to everyone in the electrical forum for the help and support this time around! Thanks to the veterans as well. I'll be monitoring this forum from time to time to offer my own support and advice to those looking to take upcoming exams.
> ...


WORK PROBLEMS! Work 10 times the amount you think is enough. I passed Power on my first try and I'll be honest...the review course and the thousands of problems I worked are why I passed. The great thing about the course is that even with a busy work schedule it forces you to study and work problems.

For the test I only used the NEC and my review manual for reference. All the problems I worked gave me the confidence to do it during the test. Good luck and don't give up! My buddy just passed in TX on his 3rd try!


----------



## cbinla (Jan 8, 2011)

Gnana said:


> I finally passed the PE - power. Thanks to all on here. This was the most helpful resource i had. I also want to add a special thank you to Cableguy.


Congratulation!


----------



## Nik (Jan 8, 2011)

I would also like to take this opportunity to thank all the Engineering boards members for helping me focus and pass my PE electrical exam.

Thank you so much for everything. This is tremendous and I will continue to help others get their PE as well.

Regards,

Nik


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2011)

pdm said:


> Congrats!! Quick question...how far in advance did you start studying the second time around? I failed in October and will retake in April...just wondering from your experience if I have enough time. I also ordered the Chelpalti books and signed up for the GATech course and am waiting on login info and the manual. How long did it take you to get tde GATech info?


Thanks pdm! Keep up the hard work and you will get there. After taking the April 2010 exam, I received my results after the 4th of July that I would need to take the exam again. I took a few weeks off to get my mind off of the waiting and worrying. Then I hit up EB.com to see what others who were repeat takers were suggesting so I could change up my study habits. I also decided to enroll in an online review course from GA Tech. The content of this was great and it was also helpful in keeping me on a strict study routine. However, we weren't able to view the class modules right away nor did I receive the course material until near the end of Aug. About 2 full weeks after I registered to take the course. I wouldn't recommend watching the modules until you receive the course material. They are very supplemental to one another. So I pretty much began hitting it hard right after the Labor Day weekend. I had also read on EB.com that the Chelapati reference book was useful so I ordered a copy of that as well for extra problems and yet more review material. The binder for GA Tech has excellent practice problems and solutions. That was my main study reference and also probably my primary resource during the exam. It is big though, required a lot of table space.  Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions. Good luck! :thumbs:


----------



## superme (Jan 8, 2011)

+1 for Flyer PE. Goes out of his way to explain anything to anyone.


----------

